# Pumpkin seeds or no seeds?



## Missy (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok it's pumpkin time here in the mid-west. I have read many conflicting ways to feed pumpkin. Some say feed all including the seeds, some say no seeds. I read somewhere not to feed pie pumpkin. So what do you think??? Is a plain old carving kind ok? That is what I have fed in the past and now I find myself second guessing with all the conflicting info. I have never fed the seeds but would if it's ok.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 24, 2010)

I think it would depend on the size of the tortoise in comparison to the size of the seeds, the seeds will just pass through undigested.


----------



## John1982 (Sep 24, 2010)

Baked pumpkin seeds for you!! Give the tort everything else.


----------



## Missy (Sep 24, 2010)

I was told that the seeds can be a dewormer. Anyone else no anything about that.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 24, 2010)

Definitely feed the seeds...some for your tort and some for you. Seriously, they're great roughage and will clean him out good!


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 24, 2010)

This is not a big deal. If you feed the seeds, they will pass through. 

A lot of people think that the seeds act as a natural de-wormer, although there is little clinical proof of this. Since torts do not normally break the seed shell, you need to crack, chop, or break them first.


----------



## sammi (Sep 26, 2010)

Can you feed the stringy stuff that the seeds are all tangled in? Or do they eat the sides/walls of the pumpkin?


----------



## terracolson (Sep 26, 2010)

My russian only eats the stringy stuff..


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2010)

For my smaller/younger tortoises, I blend the entire pumpkin. Older ones get the solid chunks. The bigger ones have no problem eating even the skin. The stringy stuff is fed and eaten, too.


----------



## chadk (Sep 27, 2010)

I put seeds, stringy center, walls, and skin in the Vita Mixer and blend them up so the seeds are all finely chopped. Pour the mush into a bowl, maybe add some mazuri, and let them chow down. And just for fun and as a treat, they get to attack a whole pumpkin about once a week while supplies last


----------



## sammi (Sep 28, 2010)

For a small Russian, how much Pumpkin should he get and how often?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, pumpkins seeds do act as a de-wormer, however, you have to grind them up and feed them. Otherwise, they just pass right through.


----------



## goReptiles (Oct 4, 2010)

Buying a small pumpkin this weekend! Can't wait to offer it to the torties.

Is it ok for Russians?


----------



## j156ghs (Oct 6, 2010)

Missy said:


> I was told that the seeds can be a dewormer. Anyone else no anything about that.



Yes, I use a powder that has finely ground pumpkin seeds as the main ingredient for the purpose of ridding amphibians and reptiles of worms and parasites and as a mild laxative. It seems to work well, judging from the droppings I've seen, and I use it on new arrivals that are in quaratine, especially if they were wild caught, though I try to avoid buying such creatures. The product is called "Worm Guard," by Nature Zone and includes Black Walnut, Cloves, Black Cumin and Thyme among a few other ingredients.


----------



## Missy (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the great advise  Anyone use pie pumpkins? I can get those for free.


----------

